# I Want to Lose Some Weight



## LiiZz-LiiZz (Mar 29, 2009)

_helloo my name its liz , i need alot of advise from someone that can understand my problem i dont know how to eat healthy,it seems hard for me to stop eating fast food.Even doe i stooped chips & soda for about 3week, i cant loose the weigth.i try not eating heavy after 7pm.i try to eat cereal if iam really hungry.I move alot at work ex.walking. i drink water not as much but alot more then before.Before my meals were big and i could of ate 2 or 3 bags of chips a day  & maybe finish a 2litter soda,[like 6 slides of pizza once a week],just big plates.So as now i do eat pizza but 1 or 2 slides.i keep on trying  to loose weigth but it seems hard.My weigth is 238lbs if i believe my weight now its 235lbs,lost 3pounds seens i stoped eating big-plates and this  was in a year because on may.2008 i was about 205lbs.Its super hard because for me a little efford means alot i dnt have much advise at home.soo if anyone can reply ill be very thankfull...[[i have a big stomach iam 5'7 238lbs]]_


----------



## LiiZz-LiiZz (Mar 29, 2009)

ANY BODY ...ideas ??? comments please anything can help!!!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 29, 2009)

The answer is painfully obvious - you must exercise more and
eat less - perhaps joining weight watchers will get you some
moral support.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Liz,
  Your gonna have to learn how to eat healthier. I'm going through the same thing. I reached a real low in my life health wise and had to make the decision to take control of my health and stop looking for easy ways out. I started about 4 weeks ago and the main thing is no fast food, limit your red meat, lots and lots of vegetables. I found that roasting my vegetables brings on a whole new flavor. Next no soda, I had no problem giving that up since I rarely drank it anyway. Lots and lots of water. I keep a gallon of water in the frige all the times and I usually drink a gallon a day. I also drink a huge glass of water before each meal, it makes me feel full faster when I eat. You say your down to 2 slices of pizza a week, that is 2 slices too much! No pizza and no potato chips. Next and this is very important is to find some sort of support system, either a close friend or as mike in brooklyn suggests join weight watchers.
My most difficult thing is exercise, I hate it! Right now I am walking in the evenings after dinner with my son.I can only do about 15 -20 minutes due to bad back, knees, etc., but in about a month my pool will be open again and I walk in the pool. In water I can walk over an hour without pain due to the support of the water holding my afloat. If you have a pool or know someone near by who would allow you to use theirs a few times a week I think you would enjoy that.
All in all it's up to you to make the decision to take control and do this for the long haul. It's all about eating healthier and the weight lose will come along with it. As I mentioned I started 4 weeks ago and have lost 15 pounds and am already feeling better about myself. Remember you always can come to Discuss Cooking for support if you need advise or just to chat.
You can even PM me if you'd like, I check in on DC quite often through out the day. Good luck and keep us posted. - getoutamykitchen


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 29, 2009)

You are going to have to get tough with yourself, just as I am having to do. 
I do want to ask, how old are you?
Being a female and now being 40, I have found it harder to get the weight off. I am walking a mile a day, 3 a day on Sat and Sun and eating more, but, it's fruits and veggies in small quantities to keep the metabolism going. Stop the sodas and drink water. Find a flavored water that you like. It really helps. I hated water and started drinking the tropical fruit Fruit20 and I really loved it. Stop any candy and such too. Chips are not good at all. Get something like dry cereal instead and watch how much you're eating.
Good luck!!


----------



## Toots (Mar 29, 2009)

I too, have recently come to terms with the fact that I need to lose weight.  I started WW three weeks ago and so far,  having the meetings and guidelines have been very helpful.  I've lost 5 lbs in 3 weeks and I'm the type of person who has ZERO willpower.  I can't resist the good stuff (chocolate, pizza, etc).  

If you really want to lose weight, you have to give up some of the things you indulge in, exercise and eat a healthier diet.  There is no quick fix.  

The number one thing I would recommend is to start your day with a healthy breakfast.  It sets the base for your whole day and its importance can't be overstated.  I eat a smoothie (loaded with FF yogurt, frozen fruit, soy milk, protein powder) and a piece of whole grain toast every morning OR I have an egg white/veggie scramble with fruit.  

I don't keep many sweets in the house, I try to avoid temptation.  Switch to diet soda and make it a sometimes drink, don't drink it daily.  Replace the pizza with lean protein and veggies.  Try small changes until you are ready to do more. 

Good luck!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

I am not a fan of WW at all.  I know it works for some, but not for all.  It's also painfully expensive in my opinion.  I was watching Food Network Friday and they were advertising the 50 Million Pound Challenge and it looks interesting.  It's free and you can start with cyber support and not have to go anywhere.  

Another site to check is the actual Food Network site's Healthy Eating section.  There are definitely people here who can give you tips but those sites will help too.


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 29, 2009)

I found success with the Sonoma diet, it is a Mediterranean style diet, great food choices without feeling deprived.  It also has a cookbook.
There are lots of "diets" out there, so look for one that YOU will like. A support system is also important. One can find that at WW, or online communities.
Good luck!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Liizz - I feel sure more people will respond today.  We do have members from all around the world, but, I'd say a large majority are here in the U.S.  Your post, at 1:13 AM, was made while most of our members were asleep 

When it comes to losing weight we all really know what to do.  Only I, only you, only "pick a name" HAS to have the willpower to do it.  No one can make you have that willpower.  Obviously, chips, soda, junk food, fast food...all of it has to go.  You could do the one day a week "cheat day".  That works for lots of people.  On that one day you don't watch as closely, but, that doesn't mean you gorge either.  You may have a couple slices of pizza, or a burger...but, only on that one day a week.  

You just need to look for recipes now.  Go to a Barnes & Noble, or other bookstore, and browse a few cookbooks that have healthier lifestyle recipes.  Healthier recipes are still full of flavor.

Ultimately, only you can control what you eat.  You have to make the decision to start eating healthier.


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Mar 29, 2009)

Loosing weight is as simple as eating fewer calories than you burn. The USDA has a good resource for figuring what we should be eating. You will be surprised by the results. It is called MyPyramid and it is the new version of the old food pyramid. You enter in your age, weight, height, sex and amount of exercise you get. It then calculates your balanced diet based on that information. If you increase your exercise, you should lose weight. I know all this because I recently completed an article called How to Get Rid of Stomach Fat. Read that if you would like, it has a lot more info than I have provided here. Or search for MyPyramid on Google. Good luck.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Nils Hoyum said:


> Loosing weight is as simple as eating fewer calories than you burn.


If losing weight was that simple we wouldn't be a society with more obesity than ever.  It's not simple at all to lose weight.  And there's no magic formula for anyone and that listed is certainly not a magic formula.  Everyone's body is different and it isn't one thing or the other.  According to your statement someone could eat nothing all day and run miles and miles and lose all they want.  Anyone who's ever tried to lose weight will tell you that is so not the way to lose weight.  As a matter of fact, that type of behaviour can make you gain weight because your body is holding on to anything it takes in.  

Watch just one season of a show like The Biggest Loser and you will witness that it is never just about calories verses exercise.


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Mar 29, 2009)

I assure you I did not intend to offend you but I fear I have. But the fact still remains that our bodies are machines. And if we burn the calories we put in we won't gain weight. And if we burn fewer calories than we eat we will gain weight. These statements of opinion are quite possibly the most widely accepted truths about the way our bodies work. The idea of losing weight is simple. But, the act of losing weight is indeed difficult. What we put in to our bodies is equally important to burning calories. The diet has a tremendous effect on how our bodies burn calories. Which is why I offered the suggestion of figuring out our own personal diets using MyPyramid. You likened my previous comments to an unhealthy way to lose weight. Diet and exercise is the only healthy way to lose weight and that is what I was referring to.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Nils Hoyum said:


> And if we burn the calories we put in we won't gain weight. And if we burn fewer calories than we eat we will gain weight.


Not true.  Period.  Not true.  A calorie is not simply a calorie.  There's so much more involved than just the calorie.  If you eat 1000 calories of cookies and butter and burn 1200 calories, you won't lose weight not even if you burn 2400 calories a day.  You have to eat for your body, you have to time your eating, you have to time your exercise.  If calories in vs exercise out was a magic formula, we wouldn't be an obese society, people who stand on their feet all day wouldn't be obese, they'd be thin.  

To Liz ~ Consult a physician, consult a dietician, don't just try the calories in vs exercise out.  It won't work.  WW's point system is a testiment to that.  Various food added up to create a points total.  It's not about the calories, there's so so so so many other factors.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 29, 2009)

The high fat low carb Atkins diet is actually a contridiction
to the calories in/calories burned method.
I can tell you from experience that it DOES work - I won't
comment on how healthy it is and I prefer a diet with
little or no red meat - mostly fish and vegetables (with lots of
Alcohol)

Liz if you don't know the basics of this diet - they recommend
consuming a very low amount of carbohydrates every day and
taking the bulk of your food from protein, dairy, even
fats like non-sugar ice cream etc.

A search for the Atkins diet will turn up a lot of information.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you Mike.  You really helped me prove my point.  Adkins, The Zone, and WW all speak to types of food verses just counting calories.


----------



## LiiZz-LiiZz (Mar 29, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Hi Liz,
> Your gonna have to learn how to eat healthier. I'm going through the same thing. I reached a real low in my life health wise and had to make the decision to take control of my health and stop looking for easy ways out. I started about 4 weeks ago and the main thing is no fast food, limit your red meat, lots and lots of vegetables. I found that roasting my vegetables brings on a whole new flavor. Next no soda, I had no problem giving that up since I rarely drank it anyway. Lots and lots of water. I keep a gallon of water in the frige all the times and I usually drink a gallon a day. I also drink a huge glass of water before each meal, it makes me feel full faster when I eat. You say your down to 2 slices of pizza a week, that is 2 slices too much! No pizza and no potato chips. Next and this is very important is to find some sort of support system, either a close friend or as mike in brooklyn suggests join weight watchers.
> My most difficult thing is exercise, I hate it! Right now I am walking in the evenings after dinner with my son.I can only do about 15 -20 minutes due to bad back, knees, etc., but in about a month my pool will be open again and I walk in the pool. In water I can walk over an hour without pain due to the support of the water holding my afloat. If you have a pool or know someone near by who would allow you to use theirs a few times a week I think you would enjoy that.
> All in all it's up to you to make the decision to take control and do this for the long haul. It's all about eating healthier and the weight lose will come along with it. As I mentioned I started 4 weeks ago and have lost 15 pounds and am already feeling better about myself. Remember you always can come to Discuss Cooking for support if you need advise or just to chat.
> You can even PM me if you'd like, I check in on DC quite often through out the day. Good luck and keep us posted. - getoutamykitchen


 
well thanx i do try to drink water and about the exercise i hate it too!!but i do try ..in the night ill do small moves little dancing,walking but this its not everyday.I made up a STOP.i wana loose weight super bad so iam gona stop the fast food and make my lunch for work.i work everyday monday-sunday and sometimes one day off.8hours daily.so am gona do alot of veggies and salads yogurt and bars as snaks ! ..i have so much plans just to feel better about my self and its like [mmm] u try but if you think about it am not trying hard because my excuse is not eating alot but am still eating bad food! .....and the pool sounds great...ill make some calls ........thanx sooo much


----------



## LiiZz-LiiZz (Mar 29, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> You are going to have to get tough with yourself, just as I am having to do.
> I do want to ask, how old are you?
> Being a female and now being 40, I have found it harder to get the weight off. I am walking a mile a day, 3 a day on Sat and Sun and eating more, but, it's fruits and veggies in small quantities to keep the metabolism going. Stop the sodas and drink water. Find a flavored water that you like. It really helps. I hated water and started drinking the tropical fruit Fruit20 and I really loved it. Stop any candy and such too. Chips are not good at all. Get something like dry cereal instead and watch how much you're eating.
> Good luck!!


well iam young  19years old..i made up a decition to help me out..NO FAST FOOD.soda,ships,candy..ect.i wana loose the weigth and feel better thanx alot!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 30, 2009)

An advantage to exercise is not only the calories burned during the exercise.

Exercise will raise your metabolism and your body will continue to burn
more calories even after you finish exercising, also, exercise will increase
muscle cells which  burns more calories than fat cells.

The simplest (and perhaps healthiest) exercise is walking - try walking for
30 min. at a moderate pace - increase your time and pace gradually.
Finding a walking club or walking partners is great encouragement for
you to continue and improve your walking. Good shoes are necessary.
I belong to 3 hiking/walking clubs in NYC and enjoy the company,
the walking and the being in nature.


Below is a link to a USA wide walking club
American Volkssport Association Walking Clubs and Walking Volksmarch Events

You can search on the internet for clubs in your area.

Below is a link to a walking newsletter at About.com
They have several pre-programed guides for building up your
stamina and distance and in general are a good source of info. on walking

Walking for Fitness - Weight Loss - Exercise


----------



## YourDietitian (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Liz, 

Hope you are fine, it is really nice you realised that your diet habits are not good and that is the first good step ! 

Many people eat junk food and don't realise that day by day they are ruining their health.

I know how hard it is , and I know all the efforts it takes. 
It is very easy to say don't eat this, don't do that. 

What you have to change is a habit and changing a habit is much more than only talking about food. It is changing your behaviour. 

For that you need to ask yourself *the right questions*, write them down and try to answer them honestly : 

- Why am I eating that way ? 
- Do I enjoy what I eat ? 
- Why shall I eat healthier ? 
- How long does it take me to eat a meal ? 
- When am I eating so much  ? (wich circumstances)
- Does it match with a feeling ? ( sadness, boredom , tiredness , hapiness ? )

Try asking yourself questions, try to undersand your behaviour. 

Once you have found the answers, you would be able to avoid/control situation that lead you to eating in the wrong way.

My second tip would be to identify *the sensation of hunger*. everytime you want to eat something ? ask yourself " am I really hungry ? " do I really need to eat that ? or am I just greedy ? am I eating it only because it makes me feel good ? "

learn when you are *hungry,* really hungry and when you are *not.* 

Of course you know very well the kind of food you need to avoid, try to discover new tastes, vegetables, fruits, new recipes. Take time to eat , relax , enjoy , try to take at least 40 min for your meal.

You can visit a dietitian who would help you to assess your daily needs , and make an individualized menu for you , so you can stick to it.

Let me know if my advices have helped you. 

Wish you good luck and I am sure you can do it ! 

Take care


----------



## Toots (Apr 12, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> Below is a link to a USA wide walking club
> American Volkssport Association Walking Clubs and Walking Volksmarch Events
> 
> You can search on the internet for clubs in your area.




Thanks for posting the walking club link - I just found one in my area and I'm going to check it out!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 12, 2009)

i have tried many diets, and they all work . for a while. i have found portion control is the answer. without much thought and or obsessing about food. most of us could cut the amount in half that we eat. moderate exercise to start will also be helpful. if you do not feel deprived , you usually will not over eat. it works for me and after all we live in the real world, not some ideal where we are all perfect. so have four chips not half a bag, one slice of pizza not half of one. many will disagree with me. food is a very private thing and we all need to value ourselves the way we are, while trying to be better, thinner, richer, etc.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 12, 2009)

Liz......I found the best thing for me to loose weight is the following and maybe you can incorporate some of these into your lifestyle. 

I gave up pop! Let me tell you what a difference this will make in your life if you give up all sodas. I drink either unsweetened tea (add Splenda) or water. 
I was never a fan of breakfast but I learnt that I had to incorporate this into my life if I wanted to loose the weight. I eat either instant oatmeal (assorted varieties) or Special K cereal with Skim Milk. At times I'll add a piece of whole wheat toast smeared with sugar free blackberry or sugar free orange marmalade. 

I snack at 10 am and 2pm. I try to eat all my meals around the same time everyday......this routine keeps my metabolism reaving. I also try to avoid eating after 8pm.

Cut out fried foods and opt for grilled or oven roasted. 
For snacks I love:
Vanilla Yogurt with fresh strawberry slices and top with just a little organic granola cereal
Fruit
Nuts
Granola Bar
** make up little snack baggies that you can keep in your car and purse so when hunger strikes you don't drive to the nearest fast food joint.

I always look at the nutritional information on packages. I try to limit my calories to 300 per meal and my snacks under 150. Pay close attention to the calories, saturated fat (I avoid above 3 grams per serving). I also pay close attention to the sugar content. Always avoid transfat and if possible hydroganated fats.
For lunches I depend a lot on Smart Ones microwave meals. One of those and a really nice garden salad really fills me up.
To protect myself from not getting all the recommended vitamins and minerals i take Once a Day MultiVitamin for Weight Loss.....it doesn't help you lose weight but gives you the necessary vitamins and minerals you might lack.
I work in a medical office and almost daily someone is bringing in lunch for our office. At first I felt guilty when I turned down their food and sat and ate my own. Don't get me wrong sometimes its hard to say no to what they bring in but I do. 
I don't deprive myself fully though. I do allow one night (friday) a week to allow myself to step outside my safe zone and indulge in a little of this and that but I don't go over board. 
If you do eat out you know how huge portions are.... have them bring you a to go box at the time they bring your meal and automatically pack away 1/2 or that meal. Don't be embarrassed to ask how things are prepared or if you can substitute items. 
I found eating whole wheat breads really helps fill me up. When looking at the ingredients look for the word "Whole Grain" in the ingredients and make sure its the first thing you see in that list. Don't be fooled by words on the front saying Whole wheat....read those ingredients.
Also, just because something says low fat or fat free doesn't necessarily mean that so again read the ingredients. In place of hamburgers I now use my George Forman grill and grill a premade turkey patty that I season with lemon pepper and then put it on a whole wheat bun and top it with mustard and leafy greens, and what ever else sounds good at the time (ex. tomato, onion, etc...)
The internet is a wonderful source of information..........sites and articles that I venture off to for information, ideas, suggestions, etc.... are shape magazine, prevention magazine, Dr. Oz, Bob Greene and Biggest Loser.
To go along with you change in eating habits you need to incorportate exercise to boost your metabolism. I don't know if you have a treadmill but if you do then save you favorite shows you pre-record to watch when your on the treadmill........and don't allow yourself to watch it unless your on the treadmill. Or if you don't have a treadmill check into audio books and listen to this only when you walk. I'm not a huge fan of exercising myself but if I bribe myself it seems to work or if I incorportate something I love into it then I'm all for it. I love nature so I love to go hiking. I try to walk at least 5 days out of the week but sometimes I work in 6. I always give myself a day off though. Thankfully I'm able to manage reading when I'm on the treadmill so this is another way that gets me on that monster. 
I hope some of my tips can help you in your quest to lose weight and get healthy.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 13, 2009)

SizzlininIN said:


> I always look at the nutritional information on packages. I try to limit my calories to 300 per meal and my snacks under 150.
> 
> 
> For lunches I depend a lot on Smart Ones microwave meals. One of those and a really nice garden salad really fills me up.



1200 calories a day, which by your statements are what you are getting, can deprive a body that is heavier.  Calories are fuel and without fuel, your body can't burn fat.  View this link to see that 1200 is the lowest minimum a woman should take and for some that is too low.  From that link you can view other links that will help you calculate your needed caloric intake.  

As to Smart Ones.  IMO you can get far healthier meals by making your own.  Have you ever looked at the sodium content on those Weight Watcher Meals?  (Yes, Smart Ones are from WW).  This is the nutrition panel from one random meal.  The sodium alone is 27% of your daily value.  That level of sodium is bad on many levels.  

LizzLizz, consult a physician.  Get your blood pressure checked, get a true weight, and have blood work done.  You said you are young.  Obesity among the young is growing because of a seditary lifestyle of video games and computers.  That's proven fact.  Get moving.  Walk.  No doctor will tell you not to walk.  But go see a doctor and get his/her recommendations for you.  Everyone is different.  Only your doctor can tell you what is truly best for you.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2009)

LiizzLizz, you are getting some good advice and some bad advice here. We are a cooking forum and we are NOT all registered dieticians. The best advice you have received is to go and see a doctor and a nutritionist. Some of the information in this thread is extremely flawed even though well intentioned. Please see professionals and get guidance in this area. We will be better for you as a support than an information source.


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Apr 17, 2009)

Look around at various diet and exercise plans. There are literally thousands of them and they all work for someone. From those who have success it is that they finally found a plan that works for them. It is easy for people to tell you to eat healthier and exercise more, but if you could just do that, you wouldn't be posting! 

Spend some time at the book store examining books on different types of diets and exercise programs. Also peruse online. There is bound to be one that fits really well with you personality type and just works for you. It is way to hard to pull one out of a hat without knowing more about you.


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Apr 17, 2009)

oops, one other comment. From your post it sounds like you are eating a lot of processed foods. Start by reading ingredient labels (don't jump to the nutrition facts, read the ingredients!). You will be amazed to read what you are actually eating. If you don't know what any of the ingredients are, don't eat it. This will immediately result in eating less empty calories.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have tried many diets myself, and the one that worked the best was the least fun.  Portion control being top of the list for weight loss, any meat you eat should be lean, protein is important to your body, but it needs to be lean.  Remember, a serving of meat should be the size of a deck of cards  2nd would be saturated fat content.  After that watch carbohydrates, don't eat anything "white" ... no white rice, no white bread, nothing with white flour, etc.  Drink a lot of water, and I mean a lot. Eat brown rice instead of white, eat whole grain or 7 grain breads instead of white, no fried foods either ... real bad stuff there (even though it's one of my favorite) No sodas period, not even diet ... diet soda still has a ton of sugar-product that does not get processed.  When you drink water, make it cold water ... it has been proven that cold water actually improves your metabolism.  Not only will it help you lose weight by giving your body what it is 80% made up of ... but it increases your metabolism _and _fills you up.  You also should treat yourself once a week with a cheat food, as your body craves things it likes like pizza, burgers, sweets, etc.  Don't go overboard though, remember portion control.  But it's proven that treating your body once a week helps you lose weight simply because your body will plateau if if feels it's being starved ... this should be remembered on the low calorie diet ... don't go too low, there is such a thing.  If you starve ... your body over reacts and holds on to every ounce of weight it can.  

Exercise is another key, start low grade with stretching ... this is a workout to someone who does not workout or is not in good cardiovascular shape.  Try stretching nearly every muscle you can for about 30 minutes every other day for 2 weeks.  Then work your way up to walking on the days in between for a mile ... then when comfortable, try a slow jog for 30 seconds then slow to a walk for 60 seconds, then slow jog for 30 seconds and so on for no less than 20 minutes ... anything less than 20 minutes does you very little good metabolically speaking.  When exercising, always keep in mind you should be striving to increase your performance at a steady rate.  After the walk/jog series of 60/30 for 3 weeks, go to 60/60, then in 3 weeks go 60/90.  Do this until you can run the entire mile.  After this, you start to increase distance to earn endurance which will by proxy improve your metabolism and cardiovascular health.

I'm not the picture of health anymore, I drink and eat what I want now, but I used to be.  Not only was I in the military and came out in top shape, I continued my exercise to another level for about 8 more years.  I learned about nutrition through constant reading, I went from a hard 180 lbs with 3% body fat, to a hard 242 lbs with about 7%-8% bodyfat (still cut and ripped).  I maintained focus through competition, I out-lifted everyone around me out of determination and I could out swim or out run any of them.  It was simple friendly competition that helped ... finding someone you know that would be willing to diet and exercise with you would help you immensely, if not for competition, then support is always there.

I certainly agree with all of the "See your physician" comments, everyone's body works differently, and even though I have trained others successfully (in person and not over the internet) ... I do not know your health like you and your doctor.


----------



## Alix (Apr 17, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> I certainly agree with all of the "See your physician" comments, everyone's body works differently, and even though I have trained others successfully (in person and not over the internet) ... I do not know your health like you and your doctor.



I'm so glad to hear you say that. We can all share our various experiences and offer support and encouragement, but this is so personal, and needs to be managed carefully. Make a plan with your doctor/dietician and then come and tell us about what you are working on. We will support you, offer ideas and encouragement and be a great help on your journey. It is so key that you seek professional guidance and do not rely solely on us. We are superior cheerleaders but we are not who you should look to for a plan of action. 

Hang in there, screw up your courage and go see your doctor. Only the first trip is hard. And really, anyone who goes in with your plan will be applauded and you will be amazed at all the help your Dr will give. Go for it!!


----------



## linicx (May 7, 2009)

The first thing to understand is we do not arrive at our weight overnight. It was most likely and slow and steady gain. We lose weight the same way: slowly. Food is comforting. I soda of any kind x 365 = 30 pounds. 

Little things make a difference. It can be as simple as reducing salt, fat and sugar in ,y diet. Chew food slowly and thoroughly before swallowing and stop eating when I feel full. Eat more baked, broiled, toasted and boiled, and less fried. Cook with peanut or olive oil and not with bacon grease or lard or butter. Eat less meat and more chicken and fish. Busy hands don't think. Eat one spoonful less, walk one stop farther. Walking up and down an average flight of stairs - 12-14 steps- is great for the heart and its good for muscle tone. 
I use fat free Miracle Whip instaed of mayo.

Looking in a mirror and seeing the results was better than any calorie counter or measuring cup i owned. Dying for a snack? Eat pretzels or popcorn without sugar or butter. Tired of water, tea and coffee? Try V8 or a cold can of apricot juice. A 1/2 grapefruit or a glass of tomato juice 20 minutes before dinner is helpful, too. Hard grated cheese is better than cheese slices.  Cook with !% milk, It takes a little bit of getting used to but the bonus is the reducted fat content.  Drink 8 glasses of water everyday. If helps flush a sluggish sytem. 

It is much harder for seniors and older adults to lose wieght than it is for younger adults and teens. 

There is nothing here that should hurt anyone. However the grossly obese person considering a diet should see a doctor before starting ANY regimin - as there is more to consider than the body fat.index. 

Always remember, the diet that your friend loves may not be healthy for you.


----------



## fahriye (May 28, 2009)

For me it is all in the mind. Now that summer is nearly here it is easer to decide to cut down and enjoy the healthy way of eating more. Also not eating too late at night is a big help.


----------



## gadzooks (May 28, 2009)

Hoo boy, me too. I've been putting it on and putting it off...time now to take it off. I've been on the stationary bike every day for two weeks, now, and started lifting weights five days ago. I know how to do this. I've also adjusted my eating habits. No grains or sugar, very little dairy and fruit, fruit only in the morning. Lots of salad and raw or steamed veggies and meat...organic beef, fish, free-range chicken...and the fruit of the chicken, eggs. Plus raw coconut oil. I'm still getting the meals organized into five or six small, rather than two or three big. Too much time between meals causes blood sugar crash. I'll let you know how it works...


----------



## fahriye (May 29, 2009)

I have been loosing 1-2 pounds a week and here is how it is working for me.
1) Writing everything down that passes my mouth
2) Having 5-6 small meals a day
3) Having anything I want as long as I know the calorie content
4) Making my evening meal no later than 6-8 pm on most nights
5) If I fancy pizza or fish and chips, having no fat veg soup, herbal teas and water rest of the day.
6) When I have noughty but nice treats, count them as one of my meals. ( Soon I am realizing, I rather have something savory and healthy which are much more filling)
7) Only weigh myself once a week
8) Limit the alcohol
9)and last of all I have learned to be patient. It goes on quickly but comes of slowly.
10) Ofcourse it goes without saying that exercise, walk or swim if you can.
Good luck every one!!


----------



## gadzooks (May 29, 2009)

I'd love to trade regimens with you, but I think I am probably twice your age, which changes a lot. I'm also a recovering alcoholic (can I say that here? Oh, well), and though I haven't had any alcohol in over twenty years, the physiological anomaly that appears to be responsible for alcoholism also makes me a carbohydrate junkie. So I have to be very mindful of my carbohydrate intake. I am also trying to build muscle as I lose fat, as I lost a lot of lean mass during chemotherapy a couple of years ago.


----------



## fahriye (May 29, 2009)

gadzooks said:


> Hoo boy, me too. I've been putting it on and putting it off...time now to take it off. I've been on the stationary bike every day for two weeks, now, and started lifting weights five days ago. I know how to do this. I've also adjusted my eating habits. No grains or sugar, very little dairy and fruit, fruit only in the morning. Lots of salad and raw or steamed veggies and meat...organic beef, fish, free-range chicken...and the fruit of the chicken, eggs. Plus raw coconut oil. I'm still getting the meals organized into five or six small, rather than two or three big. Too much time between meals causes blood sugar crash. I'll let you know how it works...



Hi Gadzooks, sounds like you are doing very well and on the right track. I too like smaller meals and love carbs but as you say I have to limit carbs and eat more protein and veg. I am not a big meat eater but like lentils, dried beans and fish.
Let us know how you get on, take care.


----------



## gadzooks (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, Fahriye! I will gladly accept your kind words of encouragement. I have not been a big meat eater for the past few years, either, but find I need the protein to re-build lean mass that was lost.


----------



## shirl2009 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have to watch that my blood sugar don't go to high.  Gadzooks sounds like you are doing it right.  I am going on the Dash diet.  It is a healthy diet, and it will limit my salt. Also they say to drink something like low sodium v8 before a meal and it will help not to eat so much.  I really have to do this and I am very motivated.


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 4, 2009)

You have to have breakfast within 1 hour after wake up in the morning, and stop eating anything after 6 pm. I've done this for 2 years, and I lost 10 lbs.


----------



## shubh (Aug 5, 2009)

*People can easily find weight loss pills-products or weight loss diet plans and kits from every nook and cranny. But before plunge in to any form of weight loss diet, sorted out some issues. Embarking on any diet products to lose weight it doesn’t mean slashing down calories. For loss excessive weight you must cut down the calories but you can’t compromise with your daily nutritional intake. Make healthier food selections like fruits, vegetables, whole grain cereals,        and beans, low-fat or nonfat dairy products. * *Avoid foods that are high in sugars such as pastries, candy bars, pies and candy.*


----------



## LilSarah (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm trying this LOGI method a friend recommended it. After a couple of weeks I'll tell you how it went.


----------



## macro_grp02 (Aug 27, 2009)

Losing weight means having enough self-discipline, too. Good luck. You can do it!


----------



## olla86 (Aug 28, 2009)

Start to visit gym and consult with an trainer or nutritionist. Good luck!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi                                                                                                                                   LiiZz-LiiZz, and welcome.  First I want to congratulate you on your desire to eat better.  We can all learn from your example.  Next, when people say talk to a doctor they are right in my opinion.  Any change in eating habits or increase in exercise can put a strain on your system, so it is best to make sure you are healthy enough to diet.  I know, it sounds funny, but it's common sense.

Personally, I've had results with what I called All Things in Moderation.  When I started to lose weight it was January of 1998 and I didn't want to be the Big Mama at my kids' high school graduations in summer of 1999.   Yup, I planned that far ahead since it's best to take weight off slowly but surely.  1-3 pounds a week is recommended.  I didn't even really watch my meals that closely for the first five months - I just started to walk each and every day.  If I was at the local mall (I worked there) I would "lap" it each day - about a mile if I walked both floors.  If I was at home I would walk our block, which was about 1 1/4 miles.  If the weather was bad I walked a treadmill for a mile - in the beginning it would take me at least half an hour to walk that mile.  When I really started to watch my food I never really did completely deny myself any foods I liked - I just watched like crazy that I ate a small portion and not too often.  If it was ice cream I had a 1/4 cup of the real stuff.  But maybe only once or twice a month.  The prettier the bowl, the better it tasted.  By the end of the  roughly 1 1/2 years of diet and exercise (which it really didn't seem like) it had lost nearly 40 pounds.

Unfortunately, when we moved from our lifelong home to MA I was sad.  Depression eating is a bear.  Apparently those 40 pounds were waiting for me here!  So...time for me, too, to get busy walking and eating less.

Good luck to you!  Wishing you much success in your efforts.


----------



## IronSides (Sep 3, 2009)

You can check out Fitness Magazine's Workout and Healthy Recipes sections for ideas on how to get yourself started. You can even make your own custom workout videos if your interested. Good luck!!


----------



## Celini (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. i have lots of will power. 2 years ago I was 11.5 stone=161 lbs to my 4'10 height. I had problems walking breathing and didn't feel good about myself. In 2 years I went down to 8 stone=112lbs, which is better for my height. the excersize i did was mainly walking taht you were talking about but also did a lot of housework, cooking from scratch wich take energy and if you don't put much fat in it burns more calories than it gives, without cutting down on flavour if you use a lof of herbs and spices. housework, it is a good allover exsersize, bonus you have a clean house.

this is how I did it, first of all get moral support close to home WW is good but you need that support at home so you don't get tempted to crab for them chips or chocholate bars when watching telly or any other activity.

#1. Will power of steel, make up your mind this is what you want and don't let anythign get in your way.

#2. cut out most fat ie, cream, cakes, biscuits(cookies) chips(fries) chrips(chips), and anything with high fat content. Very hard to do if you are not keen on cooking. For me it was the easy part I didn't eat much of it anyways.

#3 cut down on starchy food ie, potatoes, pasta, rice and other grains. don't eat more dry grain with every meal than you can fit in your hand. eat one small potao with your meal or opnial 5 chips (fries) seems very little. and the tip about lot of water before is a good tip.

#4 eat no more than 100 grams of meat if you eat meat or a vegerian option. you can have 200 grams of fish because it don't contain as much protein and fat. 
will put recipies on later for low fat food which I have made up myself.

salt makes you retain water and gain weight even though you haven't put on any in fat. water weighs more than fat and muscle weighs 3 times more than fat per volume. 

hope this has been of help to you lot. feel free to pm me for more tips will put more on including my low fat recipes.


----------



## Dina (Sep 3, 2009)

My husband and I have lost weight by exercising daily with P90X.  It's a weight lifting and cardio combo program with a healthy diet.  Swap out the white breads, rice and pastas for whole grains, whole wheat pastas, wild/brown rice.  NO sodas, NO refined sugars, NO fats.  Cook with olive oil and Omega 3 butters/margarines.  Check that your foods don't contain more than 4 grams of fat per serving.  CHECK everything, but I mean everything you buy.  Get the baked chips if you must have them.  STICK to portion size!!!  Walk every day for 45 minutes to an hour and add some light weights to your exercise every other day and you will begin to see results.  Good luck.


----------



## Celini (Sep 3, 2009)

that is all good advice, I can't do weights anymore due to athritis so have to find things in my daily life that burn calories. As you say dina portion size is very important, if you can't eat less use a smaller plate it works because you think you put more on your plate. eat with a smaller fork or spoon so it takes a bit longer and your body has time to digest and feel it filling up.

Cheers

CC


----------



## mphilip876 (Sep 4, 2009)

How can it be possible


----------



## mphilip876 (Sep 4, 2009)

You have to do more exercise to loose some weight


----------



## Celini (Sep 4, 2009)

Before, I was sat down a lot and ate quite a lot. But then i changed my eating habbits and started just walking about a bit more. walking with my dog


----------

